# New Horus Heresy Board Game



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Check out this video for this badass board game.


----------



## theyoutuber (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow man that was sick! Does any one know if they ever released figures from the Horus Heresy, like the old school armor and stuff like that.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

that does look pretty good. I'd probably just buy the set for nostalgia.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Add, painfully chezy, unboxing fair. Price? Fuck no.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I think I will pass on this one. $100 for a board game that Milton Bradley could have put out for around $20, and the rules wouldn't be fucked up and need a FAQ 3 months later.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> I think I will pass on this one. $100 for a board game that Milton Bradley could have put out for around $20, and the rules wouldn't be fucked up and need a FAQ 3 months later.


Couldnt agree more


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks dodgy.
Models look like shit.
Id rather spend the $100 on real models, and play a Horus Heresy campaign using 40k rules.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm inclined to think this is bullshit. Even if it is actually going to be available, I'm sure it's not a GW thing. And here's why:

1. Why haven't there been rumours for this? This is the first I'm hearing of this and the box set is already complete? Seems to me like it would at least have been referenced in WD over the last few months.

2. The miniatures are DUMP. I refuse to believe even GW would release a set of such quality models for that price.

3. This is the most important. Where is the Games Workshop logo? If this were a true GW product it would be there alongside the fantasy flight logo.

I think this is just a crappy remake with terrible quality miniatures. What a massive let down.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, living under a rock? This games has been announced a few months ago (first thread December 11th on Warseer)... Mine's been shipped Tuesday, arriving somewhere next week!

Ever played Fantasy Flight Games? They are ace. Battlestar Galactica is really cool. I'm not a huge fan of retro-looking models, but the Epic nostalgia has something to do with it.

The Boardgamegeek rating is pretty good:

http://www.boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/63543/horus-heresy

Here's the link to the FFG page. You can get the rules to download:

http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_minisite.asp?eidm=98

Phil


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

It's definatley not a GW set though, having not been mentioned in WD and not bearing the logo. I'm curious as to how FF have gotten the rights to make the game. If GW have given them the rights to make the game I'd be a little dissapointed due to the poor looking models.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> It's definatley not a GW set though, having not been mentioned in WD and not bearing the logo. I'm curious as to how FF have gotten the rights to make the game. If GW have given them the rights to make the game I'd be a little dissapointed due to the poor looking models.


Its under lisence to FF, the only ties to it for GW are some nice royalty payments and I would imagine some help with the production of images etc from the GW production team.

It wouldn't be in WD as GW only really supports its main games, its not a miniature game so there is little interest for WD to cover it, this is targetted at FF and boardgames fans, not GW regulars.

GW have no interest in making the models for this - its simply not the point of them lisencing it.
Look at other FF games and you see they are more 3d tokens than miniatures.

I would be buying a copy if it werent for the price tag and that I am particularly poor this month.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

wait this boxed game is $100!!!!!! I didn't even view the second youtube video. Yeah screw that, I'll make my own damn campaign with my own damn models.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Fantasy flight games makes most (all?) non-miniature, non-computer Warhammer/Warhammer 40k games. It has the excellent Dark Heresy RPG (worth it even if only for the fluff the books contain), Rogue Trader RPG, Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay RPG, Chaos of the Old World board game (not that good, from what I understand), Warhammer Invasion living card game.

They usually make very good games, rule-wise. Actually, GW should probably consult them regarding the WFB/WH40k rules and codice. The few games I've played (Battlestar Galactica and A Game of Thrones) have great looking boards and nice looking tokens. As mentionned above, these should not be compared with GW models. Think about them as very nice "Risk" token as opposed to "bad" citadel models.

If you look at the BoLS video, you'll see the game also has a pretty detailed rulebook and a scenario book. For 100$, you can buy... a reaver Titan powerfist from FW. Nowhere near as cool as commanding Primarchs!

Phil


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I played the chaos gods game the other evening, apart from the fact that it will take most players about 5 games to understand how it all interacts and start getting good I was impressed, not sure how long the appeal will last, but I was impressed.

I own the War of the Ring FF game - and its fantastic, really noce rules and good atmosphere.

I would imagine that if both of these games are anything to go by then the Heresy game will be full of flavour and not only have the book fluff but actually "play like the fluff" as in it will work best with players embracing their roles. I do hope I can find someone with a copy to get a game in.


----------



## Grimdarkkommissar (Apr 15, 2010)

Bubblematrix said:


> Its under lisence to FF, the only ties to it for GW are some nice royalty payments and I would imagine some help with the production of images etc from the GW production team.
> 
> It wouldn't be in WD as GW only really supports its main games, its not a miniature game so there is little interest for WD to cover it, this is targetted at FF and boardgames fans, not GW regulars.
> 
> ...


the price tag is a rough choice i will admit, for a 2 player game. 

it's a shame the mini's arent of a better quality, they are quite nice all things considered, at the same time, i'm tempted to get some epic and regular 40k mini's to represent the pieces in a nicer light.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

bleh!! $100? Space Hulk was worth the $100!! 
Not interested


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

Did I see a poster at the bottom of the box?


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

deathbringer said:


> Couldnt agree more


:goodpost:

The price is ridiculous, they might as well make the horus heresy into a MMORPG


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

$100 seems to be the sticking point for a lot of the people commenting here. The fact is that $100 is about average for a good board game, and games like these are aimed more at people that are into strategy and tactics rather than painting and modelling.

Don't moan about the price, because that is what all these games cost, if not more. Look at Rune Wars, World of Warcraft or Starcraft; all of these are high quality games and will set you back a similar amount of money.

FFG make some really good games based on the GW license, Chaos in the Old World, for example, has a really big following among board gamers, many of whom have no other interaction with GW games. The quality is in game mechanics, strategy and tactics; combined with a general move away from using dice to resolve events/conflict.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The game looks ok but I hope it's not all GW do with the setting. The books are really popular and it seems a bit of a shame if this is all they've got planned game wise:angry:


----------



## CharlesRyan (Apr 13, 2010)

Gotta go with Darklove and a couple of the other posters here. Fantasy Flight make really excellent games, with terrific gameplay and top-notch components. Horus Heresy is a *board game* based on the GW property--so if you're thinking it's a miniatures game, you'll be disappointed. But if you think a board game based on Horus's assault on Terra would be pretty cool, you'll really dig this game.

There's no price premium on this game; it's basically the same price as all of FF's big-box board games (Descent, Starcraft, Marvel, etc.). High-quality board games are expensive these days, but the FF games, in my experience, are pretty much always worth it!


----------

